# VIP211 L5.68 Software software bugs / Discussion



## sharkieq (Feb 11, 2013)

I have been experiencing signal losses on even transponders on SAT 129. Then recently one of my VIP211 receivers was updated to software version L5.68. The even transponder problem was fixed with this update. But second receiver is still has the old version software L5.67. How soon can I expect an update on my second receiver? without the update the receiver hangs on the even transponders for SAT 129. I tried turning the receiver off for long periods of time. I have done the soft reset on the front panel and also the hard reset pulling the plug. But none of it works to receive the L5.68 software update. I guess I have to wait my turn until my receiver is included in the update list. The weird thing is I had just received this VIP211 as a replacement and it started the installation wizard and downloaded software but not the latest L5.68. Any suggestions ??


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I would give it a day or two and I'll bet your other box is updated. The software spools usually go out slowly but all boxes should udpate within the next 2 days.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Patience is a virtue.


----------

